# Mass Effect - Welche Gegenstände verkaufen



## pcp-brattcoxx (21. Februar 2009)

*Mass Effect - Welche Gegenstände verkaufen*

N´abend zusammen.

Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit Mass Effect und nach und nach hat sich mein Iventar natürlich mit immer mehr Gegenständen gefüllt (vor kurzem kam bereits die Warnmeldung  ).
Da ich aber mit Rollenspielen keine große Erfahrung habe und mir auch nicht sicher bin welche Gegenstände ich denn nun ohne weiteres abgeben kann um einige weitere Credits (momentan rund 119.000) zu bekommen oder Medigel wollte ich mal einige Tipps von euch einholen.
Was ist z.B. mit den ganzen Upraged für Rüstungen und Waffen die ich in der Verkausliste habe? Was davon kann ich los werden, was sollte ich besser behalten?.
Meine Crew bzw. Squadmitglieder habe ich natürlich alle mit den Momentan für sie besten Gegenständen ausgerüstet (Waffen, Rüstungen etc.), aber was ist mit den ganzen anderen Gegenständen?

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann. Nicht dass ich später mit zu wenig Credits oder Medigel dastehe. Ausserdem würde ausmisten eh mal Sinn machen, brauche ja mit Sicherheit nicht alles und bsesonders nicht doppelt und freifach.


----------



## Kandinata (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mass Effect - Welche Gegenstände verkaufen*



			
				pcp-brattcoxx am 21.02.2009 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> N´abend zusammen.
> 
> Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit Mass Effect und nach und nach hat sich mein Iventar natürlich mit immer mehr Gegenständen gefüllt (vor kurzem kam bereits die Warnmeldung  ).
> Da ich aber mit Rollenspielen keine große Erfahrung habe und mir auch nicht sicher bin welche Gegenstände ich denn nun ohne weiteres abgeben kann um einige weitere Credits (momentan rund 119.000) zu bekommen oder Medigel wollte ich mal einige Tipps von euch einholen.
> ...



Da MassEffect in dem Punkt "Gegenstände und Invetar Allgemein" eine grausame Niete ist, brauchst du wirklich nur deine derzeitige Ausrüstung und kannst den Rest direkt umwandeln oder verkaufen... Was Mods betrifft, heb dir Schadensmods für synthetische/biologische Feinde auf, setz die spezialsachen die du hast in die Waffen ein und verkauf den Rest, du brauchst das alles nicht aufheben weil du kurze Zeit später sowieso wieder besseres hat 

Geld oder Gel wirst du auch niemals zuwenig haben wenn du Mineralien oder eben die Artefakte suchst, zum einen weil du eh immer besseres findest als du derzeit hast, dir eigentlich niemals wirklich etwas kaufen musst und du ab 1.000.000 Credits im Geldbeutel dir die Spectre Waffen freischaltest, die extrem overpowert sind und nur mit der nächstbesseren Version getoppt werden (kosten 250-300 Tausend)... ab dann kannst wirklich alles recyclen und dein vermutlich sowieso nur rumliegendes Gel wird immer mehr (falls du es überhaupt mal nutzt, das Minispiel ist ja relativ einfach).
Ansonsten noch die Sache mit Medigel, wenn du in deine Rüstungen ein Health Regenerationsupgrade reinbaust, wirst du sogut wie nie mehr Medigel nutzen und dann fällt auch das weg...

Das Spiel macht ja wirklich vieles gut, aber das Inventarsystem haben sie völlig vergeigt das du dir wirklich keine Gedanken drüber machen brauchst


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mass Effect - Welche Gegenstände verkaufen*



			
				Kandinata am 21.02.2009 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]



Das heisst ich kann im Grunde alles verkaufen was ich nicht eh schon über das Inventarmenü einem Squadmitglied zugeteilt habe?

Und wie funktioniert das einsetzen der Schadensmods für synthetische/biologische Feinde bzw. Health Regenerationsupgrade für die Rüstung?


----------



## Kandinata (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mass Effect - Welche Gegenstände verkaufen*



			
				pcp-brattcoxx am 21.02.2009 06:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 21.02.2009 00:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf Mods die man halt ab und an mal nach Situation austauschst kannst du quasi alles verkaufen, genau das heißt es 

Mods einsetzen ist simpel, du gehst ins Inventar und klickst auf die AUSGERÜSTETE Waffe, dann kommt ein neues Fenster in dem deine Mods aufgelistet werden und du kannst durchscrollen und soviele Mods einbauen wie du Slots in den Kategorien (Waffenupgrade/Ammoupgrade) zur Verfügung hast... 
Rüstung geht dann genauso, nur das dort halt die Rüstungsmods verwendet werden.


----------



## KylRoy (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mass Effect - Welche Gegenstände verkaufen*

das items und inventory-design ist bei ME eine katastrophe. vermutlich ist das bei vielen konsolengames so. kann ich nicht beurteilen. jedenfalls haust du besser den ganzen alten kram weg und behältst nur das nötigste.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mass Effect - Welche Gegenstände verkaufen*



			
				Kandinata am 21.02.2009 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> pcp-brattcoxx am 21.02.2009 06:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kandinata (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mass Effect - Welche Gegenstände verkaufen*



			
				pcp-brattcoxx am 22.02.2009 04:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoofe auch mal das ich jetzt sinnvolle und damit auch die richtigen Upgrades verbaut habe, da ich allerdings bis du mich drauf hingewiesen hast nicht ein Objekt verteilt hatte geh ich mal davon aus das es so schlimm nicht werden kann.



Kommt auf die Waffen und Klasse an würde ich sagen, denn Beispielsweise würdest du mit einem Soldaten der Anfangs auf MG spielt ohne Mods kaum zurechtkommen weil es trotz Skill zu sehr streut und einfach nichts trifft (Spectre MGs ausgenommen, die haben fast die Präzision eines Scharfschützengewehrs)... Ein Infiltrator mit Pistole oder Scharfschützengewehr hätte diese Probleme weniger weil beide Waffen nur mit Skills bereits recht Effektiv sind


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mass Effect - Welche Gegenstände verkaufen*



			
				Kandinata am 22.02.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> pcp-brattcoxx am 22.02.2009 04:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och, geht. Ich hab wie gesagt bis gestern völlig ohne Mods und Uprgades gespielt und bin wunderbar durchgekommen. Hab noch 1 oder 2 Kapitel dann bin ich durch. Spiele als Soldat und bin mit dem MG wunderbar zurecht gekommen.


----------

